# where is the best place to hunt close to las vegas



## nicoll143

I live in las vegas, I can only hunt on the weekend and in the mornings. therefore i need to stay close to the city. does anybody know where i can have luck close to town?


----------



## Stink finger

The Vegas area is hunted real hard you need to get out town a little ways. I live in vegas an thats what i do.


----------



## nicoll143

Do you head north or south because I have gone up towards indian springs and out towards logandale. I have some success but i know there are a lot of dogs around


----------



## Stink finger

I was up past indian springs yesterday and saw nothing but it was snowing real bad. I think im going to start heading up north past Caliente. I was in logandalelast weekend with little success .


----------



## nicoll143

I might have to try north past caliente. I have had success in moapa just off the reservation. Thanks for the pointers


----------



## Stink finger

How late can you hunt till in the morning. Im thinking of going to Logandale in the morning to try my luck aging .


----------



## Flatlander

nicoll143 said:


> I live in las vegas, I can only hunt on the weekend and in the mornings. therefore i need to stay close to the city. does anybody know where i can have luck close to town?


 Try Arizona. I was in Vegas working for a while and went fishing at lake Mead. Went to
Banelli Bay and the yotes were thick. Also saw a bobcat. All state hunting land. Non-res
license $60. Only about 1 hr away from Vegas.


----------



## Stink finger

There is a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* load of yotes around the lake but i dont think you could hunt around the like at least not from the NV side. Its a State Rec area


----------



## nicoll143

It depends on the weekend. but if i am back by 11 that is about how long I can go. I have to work this weekend so i would have to be back by about 930


----------



## Flatlander

Go to Az. dnr website. There was a sign said no hunting beyond this point. Don't want you shooting by the water, but still close enough to call
them in. All open land. Take binnoculars for sure if you go. The place I'm talking about is across the road from Willow Beach.


----------



## nicoll143

thanks i think i will try it saturday. i am heading to az next weekend cant wait to kill a dog


----------



## motox_66

Did you ever go ? How did you do?


----------

